# I hate leaving my horse out when its supposed to rain



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

My horses live outside 24/7. They live in snow, wind, rain, thunder, mud and anything else nature throws at them. They have a nice shelter to get under, but can't say I have ever seen them in it except to get out of the sun when it is hot.
They have no issues, have beautiful coats and great attitudes. I can't imagine not letting my horses stay out, can't imagine them being locked up in stalls.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

The only reason I say I would want to put my horse in is because he doesn't have shelter to go under or in, in the paddock so he would get soaked.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

beauforever23 said:


> The only reason I say I would want to put my horse in is because he doesn't have shelter to go under or in, in the paddock so he would get soaked.


I would bet that he would prefer to be out - soaked or not. My horses are out 24/7 as well with access to the common area of the barn and they never go in there except at feeding time.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Yeah I'm sure he'd love to be outside rather than inside. He always fights me when I go to put him in.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That's why I got my mare a blanket with zero fill (to add to her already massive blanket collection).  That way, she can be dry and out when it's raining.
I worried about her shivering off weight because anytime it rains (which is pretty much all the time in NW Oregon) and she gets wet, it's inevitable that she'll be shivering. Usually, when she has access to shelter, she'll go stand in it until it stops raining. However, in Oregon we get days of rain as opposed to showers and since her main source of food currently is grass, I don't want her just standing in her shelter and not eating since that's what she would do. When she has her blanket on she's totally fine going around in the rain.

So why don't you get Beau a lightweight, no fill, blanket to wear when there's a chance of rain? That way, you can just stick it on him when it might rain and not worry about if it's starting to rain or whatever since he's already protected.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

If he doesn't want to go in, why put him in? I don't mean that in a rude way. Just that my horses stayed out in the rain, sometimes rugged, sometimes not. They have a field shelter. I have not seen my horses go into that field shelter ONCE because of rain. Seriously, the rain won't even bother him. If he wants to stay out, personally I'd leave him out. Chillax, no worries.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> That's why I got my mare a blanket with zero fill (to add to her already massive blanket collection).  That way, she can be dry and out when it's raining.
> I worried about her shivering off weight because anytime it rains (which is pretty much all the time in NW Oregon) and she gets wet, it's inevitable that she'll be shivering. Usually, when she has access to shelter, she'll go stand in it until it stops raining. However, in Oregon we get days of rain as opposed to showers and since her main source of food currently is grass, I don't want her just standing in her shelter and not eating since that's what she would do. When she has her blanket on she's totally fine going around in the rain.
> 
> So why don't you get Beau a lightweight, no fill, blanket to wear when there's a chance of rain? That way, you can just stick it on him when it might rain and not worry about if it's starting to rain or whatever since he's already protected.


I should do that. I never even thought of that 



SkyeAngel said:


> If he doesn't want to go in, why put him in? I don't mean that in a rude way. Just that my horses stayed out in the rain, sometimes rugged, sometimes not. They have a field shelter. I have not seen my horses go into that field shelter ONCE because of rain. Seriously, the rain won't even bother him. If he wants to stay out, personally I'd leave him out. Chillax, no worries.


Well he's out but, another reason is because, he's prone to rain rot and all that good stuff and over here when it actually does rain it normally comes down really heavy and if I leave him out and it rains the paddocks look like swamps.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

The only time I ever put my horse in is in a bad summer electrical storm, unless it's tornadic.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

My horses make it through tornadoes. I'm sure a little rain won't hurt. Besides, one of mine would throw a fit if I made him miss out on the chance of a play time through a good rainstorm.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tennessee said:


> My horses make it through tornadoes. I'm sure a little rain won't hurt. Besides, one of mine would throw a fit if I made him miss out on the chance of a play time through a good rainstorm.


Exactly, I'd rather keep my horse out in tornado weather than in the barn with no chance of escape. But if it's just a summer cloud to ground lightning storm coming, I put her up. I've seen her nearly get struck once. Scared the $%#% out of me.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

My guy hates rain storms, especially the thunder and lightening that we get, yuck! i just don't like my horse out in rain... i guess it's just me.


----------



## dezzistar (May 24, 2011)

lol its been raining for the last 2 weeks where I am! My poor horse is soaked. not cold tho... so she can stay out. she hates having to stay inside. Fingers crossed, though, we haven't had any lightning. We had a horse die after being struck by lightning about 6 years ago.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Mine have a shelter to get under when it rains, but they prefer to eat in the rain! Go figure.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think that you should leave him out. A little rain wont hurt. Pumpkin is out 24/7 and only has trees for shelter. If it is going to rain really heavily, I put his rug on to keep him dry. You can always get a blanket for your horse if you are really concerned  
Also, depending on the the weather where you are, you can get some shampoos that help clear up rain rot. It works wonders for Pumpkin.

All the best!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

beauforever23 said:


> Well he's out but, another reason is because, he's prone to rain rot and all that good stuff and over here when it actually does rain it normally comes down really heavy and if I leave him out and it rains the paddocks look like swamps.


Rain rot develops from a lack of oil in the coat to shed the water. Good, frequent brushing will help alot.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Cin has a run with his barn stall and every time it rains, guess where he is....out in his run getting soaked and loving every minute of it! It's sort of like natures bath, you know.

And I make people cringe because I have been known to ride in rain...heck, way back when....a horse was a cowboys living, he had to take care of his horse or he couldn't make a living. Cowboys left their horses in rain, rode them in rain, etc....doesn't hurt horsey at all. I've even seen race horses race in the rain!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I really, really wouldn't worry about it. You seem to be actually stressing yourself out a little bit...don't! He is a horse, he won't melt. Most horses not only prefer but LOVE to be outside, all the time no matter the weather. They don't stand there and think "geez getting wet sure does suck. it sure is cold " - they don't think about it, they turn their butts whichever way the rain is coming and continue grazing. They could not care less, they DO start to care when they are in a stall and that's why you'll see bad habits in there (kicking the wall, pacing, cribbing, etc). Your horse clearly doesn't want to be in a stall since you said he fights you going in, so why put both of you through that when he'd be happier outside? If I brought my horses in whenever it rained they would spend half their time alive in a stall, that's no way for a horse to live.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I really wouldn't worry about it, he will be fine. If he's afraid of thunder and lightning, I find they seem to do better outside where they can move around rather than stuck in a stall which, in my experience, causes them to panic.


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

My horses are out 24/7 even in the winter and they have no shelter. When it's bad (sleety rain and wind) I put insulated, waterproof blankeys on them and feed them all the hay they can eat. Haven't had any problems in over 5 years.

As far as rain rot, in my experience, it usually occurs along the top line and the forehead. You can mix baby oil and betadine and rub it into the affected areas and that seems to help a lot.

Bottom line? Horses don't care if it's raining.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

even when my horses are ice covered and shivering they prefer to be outside. a little rain is not gonna kill him !


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

It's just my preference. I don't like it. why attack me?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

plus i also hate leaving him out there because, I know how bad he freaks out during a storm, he just doesn't like them. So why keep him out there and let him freak out and get himself all in a rut when I can put him in his stall and he's nice and comfortable.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i thought you said he would rather be out than in ???


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

what horse wouldn't want to be out in all seriousness but he doesn't like being out in rain/thunderstorms.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm another whose horse is out 24/7.

I've mentioned this before, but last month when the huge F4/F5 tornado ripped through our city my aunt took a video of the horses right in the midst of a terrible T-storm. They are all at the top of the pasture, as far away as they can get from the shelter, facing the rain, nearly asleep! :lol:

I do feel like you are stressing for no reason. If he has rain rot get a weatherproof sheet, stick it on him, and stick his butt in the pasture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Then DON'T!

As for all these hearty and fearless horses that prefer to be out during blizzards, mudslides, dust storms, ice storms, earthquakes, tsunamis, etc.....congratulations.

MY Beau, however, hates the rain. AND ice. Rain makes him itchy and attracks flies to him afterwards, and he doesn't like the feel of ice or deep snow....

When it is raining, when I open the barn door for him to go out, he will stand there and stare outside for a few minutes, then turn around and go for a walk through the barn. sometimes we even have to put on his halter and LEAD him into his paddock, even though it is attached to the barn....he's still got indoor horse tendencies. I expect this is from his time as a racehorse. Sometimes even at night when they are left out, he will stand at the barn door and wait to come in and even sometimes PUSH his way in. It is not out of fear, he is an extreme alpha...not in the least spooky. It's not turnout itself he hates, it's rain, wind and ice. On sunny, dry days he's out the door like a flash......

we do self care at a private residence, so we can bring our horses in or leave them out whenever we choose. We do NOT leave them out during blizzards nor do we leave them out in the blistering sun on a hot and humid day and since our horses live at a high altitude, on top of a mountain, I bring them in for severe storms/hail ...ain't about to act like a fool and lose one of our horses to lightning..... Others in our area do, and have had horses killed by lightning. That's up to them, and I don't really give a hoot what they think of us.


Do what you want, and make no apologies to anyone. It isn't necessary.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Nobody is attacking you, we are just stating our opinions and what we do.

You asked why not leave him in during a storm where he's comfortable...is he really comfortable? You said he freaks during a storm, and if he freaks in a stall...well he's actually more likely to hurt himself. I thought my horse was "more comfortable" in his stall, but then he freaked one day banged the top of his dutch door open and tried to jump out. He ended up taking the skin off of both shoulders but it could have been much worse.

Just something to think about.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm the same. I really do hate them being out. And I do admit, when I used to leave them out overnight and it was heavy rain or thunder and lightning, I'd be out there, even if it was 4AM/5AM, just to get them in. But it doesn't even bother them, it's the same with fireworks, they don't batt an eyelash.

It's because they are my babies.

But I have no choice at the moment, as their a fair few fields away and it's alot of walking down the canal to bring them back home.

But their fine, a horses natural environment is outside XD


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i feel like rain is a lot like cold. once we start getting cold we want to start blanketing our horses. thats why you always see horses with a sheet on when its in the 50s/60s. how many horses do you think get cold when its in the 50s? probably none. horses are made to live outside and their metabolism is also made for it.


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

i am a advocate of : AS MUCH OUTSIDE TIME AS POSSIBLE! i would leave him out 24/7 if i could. they are much healthier that way.

the other day we had tornado like winds with HEAVY rain. the horses with paddocks chose to stand OUTSIDE in the middle of it all! don't worry about your horse getting wet. standing in a stall with all that manure,urine and ammonia are MUCH MUCH worse for his lungs and hoofs. .

let him enjoy being a horse and outside  if you're THAT worried. get him a light rain sheet ( no fill) as someone suggested. 

however i would be much more worried about him getting too hot even in that.


----------

